# Great Dane Reaching Sexual Maturity



## TheSiege (May 4, 2008)

So my female great dane is about 9 months old and she has gotten her first period, Her female doggy parts seems to be pretty swollen and she has been bleeding off and on for over a week. Is this normal? I can post pictures if needed


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd say she just went into heat...You need to be careful with her and not let her around any intact males...very close supervision while she is outside, no trips to the dog park, etc...Also, I'd start talking to my vet about getting her spayed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, it's good for giant-breed females to have one heat before being spayed, but you should have it done after she's out of heat. If you wait too long, it'll be harder on her. Ideal time for the spay would be 3 months from now---right in between heat periods. 

She'll be fertile for about 3 weeks from the time you see bleeding. You should keep her away from un-neutered males for a month, just to be safe. Don't leave her outside unattended, even in a fenced-in area....dogs will do incredible things to get to a bitch in heat. 

If something seems off, call your vet ASAP---she could have an infection.


----------



## SimbasMom (Feb 27, 2008)

ah the wonderful doggy "period"  yes its normal but as always keep a watch to make sure nothing is of the abnormal.

and second the fenced in or away from u/n males. My dog will go crazy if he senses a bitch in heat :\


----------



## TheSiege (May 4, 2008)

ok so its been almost 2 weeks and she is still bleeding intermittenly should i be worried?


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

No, don't worry about that, as the bleeding can last 3-4 weeks. Just be sure to keep her safe and away from any intact males. She is most likely right in the most fertile part of her season--the bleeding will turn a lighter color, sometimes almost straw-colored, and that is when you need to be the most vigilant. Sometimes people see the discharge change color and think that she is done with her season, but she isn't! Keep her close to you and safe for at least another 2 weeks. Yes, it is a pain, but it is normal in an unspayed female. Hang in there.


----------



## TheSiege (May 4, 2008)

ok so when she is done with her cycle, when can i expect this to happen again


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you don't have her spayed, she'll probably go into heat about every 6 months. Spaying is recommended to prevent pyometra. If you choose not to spay her, you'll need to familiarize yourself with the symptoms of pyo so you can seek immediate emergency care if she does get pyometra.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

TheSiege I assume you are not going to breed (because if you were you should already know all of this) she will cycle about every 6 months (some breeds do go longer it all depends on the female) I would suggest you take her in before she reaches a year old and have her Spayed


----------

